# Important questions to ask.



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

This week I will be shopping for business insurance. This will be my first time dealing with an agent for business insurance. Any important things I should ask or watch out for besides the obvious. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What is all the types of business you are planning on doing?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

ask them if they ever insured someone in your business... i am assuming snow plowing, you definately do not want to train someone as this business has it nuances (sp?) slip and falls etc.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing special, just tell them what type of business you will be doing. They should know what you need for coverage. Check a couple different agents. 

Will you need named insured certificates?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

born2farm;1295318 said:


> This week I will be shopping for business insurance. This will be my first time dealing with an agent for business insurance. Any important things I should ask or watch out for besides the obvious. Thanks


Do any clients have any liability or bond $ min. req.? 
What is your states min. req. for general liability insurance. Min buisiness auto insuance requirements, Any DOT requirements
We carry 5,000,000 general liability and a 25,000.00 bond which is required by one of my clients. I guess they have had a few problems in the past. The liability insurance covers both businesses. the bond is one of three bonds we are required to carry either for a state lic. or at a clients request. About now your thinking ( what a pain in the a?? ) But an experienced agent ( to repeat an earlier suggestion ) will be of great assistance with your buisiness plan.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. As of now none of my contacts require insurance but I want it to protect myself and I know some of the places im targeting this year require it.so im looking for the best coverage to start up with and then change it or add as required


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

born2farm;1296054 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. As of now none of my contacts require insurance but I want it to protect myself and I know some of the places im targeting this year require it.so im looking for the best coverage to start up with and then change it or add as required


Insurance is not to protect them, it's to protect you!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Exactly that is why im getting it



grandview;1296075 said:


> Insurance is not to protect them, it's to protect you!


----------

